
Wine and Water - Kaibeezy
http://laudatortemporisacti.blogspot.com/2004/10/wine-and-water.html
======
Kaibeezy
I poured a glass of syrah with my lunch just now and thought of Homer's
watered wine. The referenced post suggests via original sources that unmixed
was barbaric and for drunks. Other explanations say that it's more about
improving the taste of water.

A mix as low as 20:1 is mentioned. Hesiod's 3:1 seemed like a good proportion
to try. It's not anywhere near as bad as expected; refreshing; could be iced;
could be honeyed.

